# [Wet Thumb Forum]-HELP!!!!! My cycled tank just uncycled



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

while I wait to set up my new 30 gallon cube, I am running a 6 gallon eclipse. After it was cycled for 2 months... I finally had to change teh filter... 

the water was cloudy and rinsing the cartridge didnt' work since it is a thin sponge over mainly carbon. 

I left some of the old filter wool (the stuff I originally cycled with) and the bio wheel to keep the bacteria colonies alive

today.. 3 days later.. my ammonia spiked to near 1 and I lost a cory cat. 

What can I do?


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

while I wait to set up my new 30 gallon cube, I am running a 6 gallon eclipse. After it was cycled for 2 months... I finally had to change teh filter... 

the water was cloudy and rinsing the cartridge didnt' work since it is a thin sponge over mainly carbon. 

I left some of the old filter wool (the stuff I originally cycled with) and the bio wheel to keep the bacteria colonies alive

today.. 3 days later.. my ammonia spiked to near 1 and I lost a cory cat. 

What can I do?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

You may want to get something like ammo-lock which "detoxifies" the ammonia. However, water changes are going to be your answer. Keep testing your levels and do water changes to compensate. Can you get any filter material and/or gravel from a friend's healthy tank?

Why don't you check out a site more just for your fishy needs. Go here:
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/index.php?s=

you'll get lots of answers. I haven't found the need to change any of my filter pads yet (with the exception of floss and stuff in my fluval canister - but there are so many other mediums in there that it hasn't caused a problem).I just rinse the filters extremely well using the water in the water change bucket when I'm done.

Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

i don't live near a healthy tank... the closest one is up at a fish store a few miles away in carless manhattan.. if the water changes don't help... and if I truly don't have enough already living bacteria to multiply fast, I'll go in a couple of days.

meanwhile I"m using prime... which does detoxify ammonia. I'm just so pissed that it happened at all

thanks lion!!!


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRR. That's LEOPARD. hehe.

I totally understand. Its a bummer when stuff like that happens. Just keep an eye on the levels and do lots of changes.

BTW - Sorry about your cory









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## aquatrippe (Apr 6, 2003)

I think you need to focus on removing the toxic ammonia and rebuilding your beneficial bacteria.

Water changes help with the former and the latter can be augmented by the addition of cycle or one of the reliable live bacteria culture products. Some people don't believe in them but I think they work.

Is your aquarium planted? Plants absorb ammonia.


----------



## feefeefish (Apr 5, 2004)

A great product to use to instantly cycle your tank is Bio Spira. It can work over night. It contains the actual nitrifying bacteria needed to cycle tanks.

I would use Amquel Plus or Prime with the frequent water changes in the meantime; these products will "lock up" the ammonia for the fish, but still keep it available for the "good" germs to build back up...


----------



## imported_JanS (Jan 31, 2004)

I've also heard good reports on Bio Spira, even though I've never tried it myself.

Just for the record, you haven't been scrubbing down your ornaments, glass or any other surface area, have you?

Sorry you lost your cory....


----------

